
Recommendation for on-prem hosting provider in US? - justicezyx
With static public IP.<p>We run several EC2 reserved instances for 5 year lease, reaching the end and are considering switching to onprem to reduce cost.
======
flmontpetit
Pretty sure "on-prem" means on your infrastructure, and what you're looking
for is commercial hosting

It would help if you could clarify your requirements

~~~
justicezyx
Do you have good commercial hosting providers for research.

We haven't tried those before, but largely looking for offering similar to EC2
reserved instance with the host swapped with a box we bought or leased.

The static public IP is the only hard requirement.

~~~
flmontpetit
It looks like you're looking for a colocation host. You basically rent out
rack space in someone else's datacenter. Your options are mostly constrained
by geographical location though so HN is probably not the best place to ask.
Maybe try some IT professionals in your entourage?

I personally only have experience with Cologix and I can vouch for them. Good
installations, good network speeds, etc. My previous employers' entire
infrastructure runs there pretty much. They're based in North America.

However you don't necessarily need to access the rack yourself. I believe most
will install the server for a fee if you ship it directly to them.

It's also pretty expensive. 2U of rack space can cost something like $99 USD a
month. It's worth it on the long run if you need extremely beefy servers
though.

~~~
justicezyx
Thanks for sharing, I am looking into cologix, if you don't mind, I might ask
more follow-up :)

